# SAFFIRE HAS FOALED



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah



LITTLE BLACK AND WHITE FILLY


----------



## MeganH (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...












YEAH!!!! 











Congrats!!!

Can't WAIT for pictures!!!!!

How did the foaling go?! Hopefully very well!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh thank goodness, hope all went well.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

OMG!!! How absolutely brilliant and a filly too -- what a clever girl and well worth waiting for!!

Sooooo lets have all the details - how did the birth go - are they both fine?????

And of course, pictures as soon as you can post some......PLEASE!

Many congratulations Jenny and well done Saffire.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! Thank God everything went well. Cant wait for pics.

Marsha


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh Jenny I was so happy to see that topic title, this morning.

Congratulations many many times over.

I, too, will be looking forward to photos along with everyone else.

Gosh, that's just great. Hope it all went smoothly for her.


----------



## cassie (Dec 1, 2011)

I just woke up due to a sudden rain down pour so I thought I would check in on how she was going...

That is absoloutly brilliant!!!!!!!!!! How exciting for you Jenny!!!! You must be thrilled!!!! Can't wait to see pics n hear more of her birth!!!!!! Yay saffire!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenny, I am so happy that I have goose pimples.














Come on, give us pics and details


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

well she,s a liitle ripper just come in side to make a cuppa

its been 2 hours since she foaled and she hasnt had a drink yet rang the vet she said if she has nurse by 6.30 she will come milk saffire and tube her ...i dont no whats with these vets...the placenta was very healthy

looking to...vet said its ok for them not to drink for so long but i thought it was very important for them to drink in the first couple of hours...ive been trying to get her to suck of mum but she will suck my finger but not mum boob


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

Try milking Saffire and giving it to her with a syringe Jenny


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

ok on to it if i can find a syringe but the milk is clear is that normal

oh foal is laying dow is that normal or should it be up trying to find the milk bar


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 1, 2011)

:yeah



Fantastic news CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby girl 






 :yeah 

 

 Looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

ive left to bond on there own and iam watching them on cam and it looks like she into the milk bar



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

great news, can we have a pic now?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

she,s about 22in tall and got legs like a giraffe


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh Jenny please dont panic. Too many folk get a fixation on the foal feeding. This is why we get out of the stable very quickly after foaling, stand outside and watch, make sure foal is getting to its feet and that Momma is ok, go and make a cuppa and return to watch but from further away. As long as Momma is ok we pop in a small mushy feed and some good leafy hay, wait while Momma eats so we can remove the bowl, and then leave them alone, just returning every half an hour to observe.

Foals do not need to drink immediately, they can go 3, 4 5 or even 6 hours, but most will feed before this obviously. You have to realise that a foal is almost blind when born, it works by scent and will follow/latch on to whoever it 'finds' in it's space. This is the time it NEEDS to find it's Momma, not a human, and it needs to find it's Momma distinctive personal smell, not a human one. Once it identifies it's Momma's scent it may well wander around the stable looking quite clueless (!!), but it WILL return to it's dam and it WILL eventually catch on to the scent of her milk and hey presto, after a great many misses, it WILL drink!!

99% of the time (if all is well) a foal left well alone, will find the milk bar - and yes, they will often lay down and rest before they feed. You just have to keep observing and be patient. Trying to guide a foal to the teats can often put them off and if you then move away, they become even more confused and take even more time to go through all the 'moves' to find and attach themselves to Momma. Please give your new little baby some time before calling the vet - nothing more stressful for a new born foal (and to it's poor Momma) to be grabbed and manhandled and to have a tube forced down it's throat to get food into it when more often than not had it been left alone it would have managed very well. Sorry but I feel very strongly about this, as might be obvious!





That said, of course if you are at all concerned that thigs are not progressing well, then a call to the vet is a must.

Good luck - and pictures asap please!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

oh and it was a text book delivery



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh I was rambling on and I see that you have posted that all is well and the milk bar has been found!








Oh and she is GORGEOUS!!











What long legs - no wonder poor Saffire was so uncomfortable!!!

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenny she is adorable



Congratulations


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oh Jenny please dont panic. Too many folk get a fixation on the foal feeding. This is why we get out of the stable very quickly after foaling, stand outside and watch, make sure foal is getting to its feet and that Momma is ok, go and make a cuppa and return to watch but from further away. As long as Momma is ok we pop in a small mushy feed and some good leafy hay, wait while Momma eats so we can remove the bowl, and then leave them alone, just returning every half an hour to observe.
> 
> Foals do not need to drink immediately, they can go 3, 4 5 or even 6 hours, but most will feed before this obviously. You have to realise that a foal is almost blind when born, it works by scent and will follow/latch on to whoever it 'finds' in it's space. This is the time it NEEDS to find it's Momma, not a human, and it needs to find it's Momma distinctive personal smell, not a human one. Once it identifies it's Momma's scent it may well wander around the stable looking quite clueless (!!), but it WILL return to it's dam and it WILL eventually catch on to the scent of her milk and hey presto, after a great many misses, it WILL drink!!
> 
> ...






thanks annac that is the best advice ive heard thank you,, watching them on cam and she,s really trying out the milk bar now..cant tell if shes on it but shes in the right direction


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations on a text book foaling. The little filly is beautiful!



This is the best outcome possible. You must be incredibly relieved.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was out cleaning water tubs, thought I would check in. She's beautiful! So happy all went well with the delivery. Congratulations.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks guys iam pretty chuffed with her

what iam i gunna call her.....got any ideas


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

saffire is doing a lot of laying down like she in labour again is that normal

yes i no iam a worry wort..


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> saffire is doing a lot of laying down like she in labour again is that normal
> 
> yes i no iam a worry wort..


Yes, it's normal, she is probably a little crampy, the more the foal nurses the more her uterus cleans out. Try giving her a smidge of banimine if you have any to ease her discomfort. Plus she just had a baby, that is hard work.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Yes, it's normal, she is probably a little crampy, the more the foal nurses the more her uterus cleans out. Try giving her a smidge of banimine if you have any to ease her discomfort. Plus she just had a baby, that is hard work.






thanks for the advice dont have any banimine

will be keeping a eye on them for as long i can, as it 3.30 here in the morning


----------



## MeganH (Dec 1, 2011)

Lucky Lodge Dont Worry Bout Me



not sure about the barn name with that one though


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful filly!



Glad it all went well and she'd found the milkbar.





I always stress when they dont drink within an hour too, but usually they get it down and will soon be drinking away.

Congrats again 

Marsha


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

How about "Lucky Lodge Lady in Waiting" barn name "Lady"


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> How about "Lucky Lodge Lady in Waiting" barn name "Lady"



oh love it


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

my first big horse her name was lady and she was the best horse


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

I still suggest " "Little Lucky Told You So" aka so so


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> oh love it


I glad you like it, my daughter in law is from South Africa, she is english. Her first horse was a thorobred named Lady in Waiting. When my daughter in law went to England to visit her mum she left Lady with me. I rode her to many championships in judged trail. She has since passed but was a great horse.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

well its 4.15 in the morning here and my tooth picks just snapped...plus ive got my brother

bringing his clydesdale x coming to live here at 9.00 ....i will take some more photos tomorow...

good night everyone ...

thank you to everyone for putting up with my stress and worrys and my stupid question


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 1, 2011)

You deserve a good night's sleep now, Jenny.

Safire did you proud. That's one cute baby.

I think she looks like an Oreo cookie 

Enjoy!


----------



## cassie (Dec 1, 2011)

Jenny she Is absoloutly gorgeous!! Love the name little lucky lady in waiting!!!!!! Aka lady!!! Love it! Hope your getting some well deserved sleep now can't wait for some new day pics of your little lady!!! <3


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Get a good sleep and enjoy it - no need to keep the eyes forced open any longer!!

We of course, will expect more pics in the morning - you could throw in one of the Clydesdale x too.





Sleep well too Saffire (when you can), you have done a brilliant job for your Mum.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

If Saffire had been on Marestare she would have been December foal of the month


----------



## MeganH (Dec 1, 2011)

She is beautiful



Saffire is a good cook!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks everyone ,,saffire and bub are doing great,,bub is on the milk bar alll the time



:yeah

ive had about 1.1/2 hours sleep so iam a bit of a zomby

will take photos asap


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny, Megan LOL

But you're right. Saffire cooked her just right.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 2, 2011)

aww she is stunning..just so perfect and well worth waiting for you must be so happy


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see more pics








Diane, may I ask why you are going to school??

Good Lord Lindi, what time did you get up this morning?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 2, 2011)

hi guys what a day ive had 1 1/2 hours sleep and ive been on the go all day



been doing fencing

putting up electric fence just been go go go all day its been 34deg here so a very hot day..even got a bit

sun burnt and ive got skin like a cow hide LOL

didnt get a chance to take any photos of my new little girl today..i will take some tomorow

will be a early night for me tonight got to go to work tomorow



:No-Sad



:No-Sad

a photo of my brothers horse molly she is clydesdale X tb






can you see my little beau next to molly


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

It is amazing what us girls can do and put up with when we have to!

Girl power rules!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 2, 2011)

well its 10.30 at night here and i still havent slept yet...had visitors and thay just left

my eyes are all blood shot from a lack of sleep and i think iam getting the flu





seems really strange no cameras on and no mares to watch wow iam gunna get a full nights sleep



:yeah

well iam gunna go sleeps now as my eyes are stinging..and ive got to get up and go to work tomorow





good night



i will i promise take photos tomorow of my little girl


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 2, 2011)

Aww bless you Jenny..Im sure you will sleep like a baby for the first time in months knowing Saffires baby is safely here at last and mum has it all in order 



 Enjoy.. it you deserve it 





 

Oh I was up early as always Renee sorting out the ponies the piggies and the chucks before getting everyone else sorted before a day out in the cold with the trees lol 



 ..home at last with a gorgeous log fire blazing hence my rosey cheeks lol thats my excuse anyway nothing at all to do with the Jack Daniels n coke sitting next to me 



 hehe..have a good weekend ALL...its the calm before the storm for me lol


----------



## Eagle (Dec 2, 2011)

Lindi pass the bottle, you know drinking alone is not permitted. Lol

I thought my day started early at 6.30 but wow you beat me! I love my early summer mornings with the chips before the kids wake up but it is starting to get tough now it is cold and dark.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2011)

Jenny, Molly is gorgeous!





Must admit she's a lot lighter than I thought she would be - I expected more of a weight carrying horse, which she is obviously not! Do you know what the cross is (with the Clydesdale), perhaps that would explain her lighness of bone and her good looks? I am also presuming she's a youngster? But that picture of her and Beau is soooooooo sweet.





Oh Lindy, tonight is certainly one for the blazing log fire isn't it with or without the bottle? I hate this rain especially when it is coupled with such a cold wind. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 2, 2011)

good morning ,,just woke up and i still feeling like iam a zomby maybe b/c ive got the bloody flu now

molly is crossed with a t/breed thats probly why she not so chuncky..i think she about 4 yrs old and my brother has had here since she was born and he,s done nothing with her...i mean nothing



no training at all ,,,but he does work hard and does,nt have much time for her but he just wont part with her...so now she,s at my place iam going to train her and brake her in......


----------



## cassie (Dec 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> good morning ,,just woke up and i still feeling like iam a zomby maybe b/c ive got the bloody flu now
> 
> molly is crossed with a t/breed thats probly why she not so chuncky..i think she about 4 yrs old and my brother has had here since she was born and he,s done nothing with her...i mean nothing
> 
> ...



I think that is lovely Jenny, and she is a beauitful mare!! so glad you will be doing something with her now....

sorry to change the subject... but WHERE is our update of your beautiful new baby/???!!!!!!



ahem... LOL

some day piccies would be lovely to please!!!





sorry you have the flu.... it sucks. but with all the weather changes we are having at the moment its no wonder everyone is getting sick!!! up n down, wet n dry, it can't make up its mind LOL but at least the grass is growing great!!



I love the rain!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you have the dreaded flu bug Jenny, you have probably got very run down with the lack of sleep and all the stress of the last few weeks. Lots of chicken soup and honey and lemon drinks plus loads of sleep (if possible!) will soon set you right - hopefully!

Molly is so gorgeous and I'm pleased she has come to you and will soon be doing/learning new things, but well done to your brother for not just passing her on because he never had the time to start working with her.





Take care and try to rest as much as possible. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 2, 2011)

photos as i promised


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 3, 2011)

saffire has not had a poo yet,,,iam going to give a bran mash for here ..got any other ideas

how to get her to poo...and her fanny is really swollen...my poor baby girl


----------



## cassie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow Jenny she is absolutely gorgeous!!!I think I'm in love!!! She really is absolutely beautiful!!!Safire has done a beautiful job! So is her name little lucky lady in waiting??Love the barn name lady for her






She is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh Jenny she is absolutely fantastic - very pretty and so well marked too!








Mares often dont poo until 24 hours after foaling becaused they 'emptied' out all the poo when in labour, so it is going to take up to 24 hours for food to be passing through their systems again. It is important that from foaling to at least several days afterwards a mare is offered regular mushy/wet feeds and soft leafy hay alongside her regular grass - it is very easy to get a blockage as her system slowly starts working again if too much dry food is given, plus it can cause the mare more pain if she is having to struggle to do a 'hard' first pile of poo the day after foaling! So keep it wet and keep it green is the best policy for newly foaled mares.

Poor Saffire is probably a bit swollen at the back because for a start she was a maiden mare and also Lady is a big foal for a first foal. I suspect Saffire had a bit more of a struggle to get her born than perhaps you realised, which is why it is good if you can be there to help ease a first foal (any foal) out into the world, to 'shorten' the time that the mare is fully 'stretched' as the withers/shoulders/chest area is working its way through the birth canal. I'm sure the swelling and bruising will go down in a few days, bless her.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks annnc ...but she hasnt had a poo for 3 days

hope she has one by tomorow giving her a mashy bran.

.iam pretty chuffed with saffires foal shes lovely



:wub





I cant think of any other names for her so lady it is unless anyone else can think of something


----------



## cassie (Dec 3, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> 1322905619[/url]' post='1430396']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dnt like lady? Ok we will put our thinking caps back on want we ladies lol hmmm.... She could always be " so so " Renee would love that lol wouldn't you Renee hehe We will come up with the perfect name for your perfect little lady





Little lucky queen of hearts? Queenie??Little lucky saffires image? Can't think of a barn name for that one lol sorry Imogen but that's not really a horse name lolLittle lucky 1st saffire princess? Cos she is saffires 1st n she was born on the first...?

Little lucky on saffires wings? I think I like lady in waiting or queen of hearts lol but will keep on thinking on it hope you like some of those suggestions... Re the poop... All the advice I can give is making sure she has plenty of cool fresh water! Especially in this heat!!! N really wet cool mushy feeds.... Speedi beat is perfect for this... N Brenda but whatever you have will work greAt hehe good luck!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 3, 2011)

She is lovely






So cute!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 3, 2011)

hi ,,,,well ive decided her name is little lucky lady in waiting,,stable name lady,,,




:yeah



:yeah staffire has had a POO her fanny has gone down but still a bit of blood on it do you

think i should give it a nice sponge down if she will let me..

little lady is doing great she is such a little cutie



:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 4, 2011)

Great news about the poo!! Keep those mashes going for a few days yet.





If she will let you, I would try a gentle wash down, she might thank you for it especially now some of the soreness/swelling has gone down.


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Dec 4, 2011)

She is so cute!



Glad mama finally pooped too.

Marsha


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 4, 2011)

well what a day,, been at my brothers house helping him pack and move house...

little lady is doing good,,but ive notice when she runs her stifles sort off flick out ...my friend reackons she a bit wind swept...is this what it sounds like is this bad..


----------



## Eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Gosh jenny, not more worries for you!



It is hard for us to say without seeing her, could you take a video of her for us? Your friend was there with you so if she thinks it is nothing I am sure she is right. Some foals have some serious leg problems when they are born due to being squashed up inside mummy, they soon sort themselves out though. Diane and Anna have some wonderful examples of this somewhere on here, I can't remember but I think they were posted on Cassie's thread.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG! Just got home last night and was catching up this morning. Lady is absolutely beautiful



:yeah



. Congratulations Jenny



:yeah I'm thrilled everything went well for Saffire and you. Hope you are feeling better today. Got to go check on my mew chips. Will have pics latrr on the forum.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 4, 2011)

She is just beautiful 





 

 had a mad weekend with the trees which is all good of course.. kissed my Dad off..hes avoiding the winter months here and enjoying the sun down under with you all in Aus 



 lucky dabba..Im getting a bit left behind with the foaling callender now..whos due next ??


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 4, 2011)

could my little lady have joint ill



:No-Sad


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 4, 2011)

I very much doubt it Jenny - usually the first sign is the foal being really off colour and moping around! With those long legs of hers I'm very suprised that Lady isn't MORE 'wonky'! Many foals with legs that long look as though they are wobbling around on stilts for several weeks after their birth.

Just make sure she gets plenty of 'out' time and has the room to race around without having to do sharp corners or sliding stops because she has reached a fence too soon and she will be fine.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks annac ...her back hoofs, she seems walk on the toe and then when she walks her hips flick out

really hard to explain...i also have notice when i dryed her off when she was born the white towel i used

is brown like she was covered in poo


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks guys,,i think i do read to much and worry way to much...i went to the vet today to pay my

bills..i have spent over $1700



on 3 foals not cheap to breed...anyway .. the vet was there and i got to have a good chat with her,,,she says ladys legs will just turn out fine..



:yeah





thank you to everyone who has been there through out all my babys having babys

i dont think i would have coped as well as i did with out you all ..

you all mean a lot to me ..

oh and just b/c my babys have foaled dont think for a miniute that you have got rid off me..



:rofl





thanks jenny


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you Jenny, you are part of our "family" too, right girls?


----------



## cassie (Dec 5, 2011)

Exactly right Renee n Jenny I hope your planning to stick around cos it's our turn to be the aunties for the other side of the world over the next few months


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh yes Jenny, you are certainly one of the 'gang'. Plus I would like to thank YOU. I personally have learnt so much from the experiences that you have had with your minis this year (not good experiences for you, I agree), plus your willingness to share it all with us!





Can I add another 'thought' to your question about Lady's hind legs. Think back to when she was just born and you were drying her off. At this point and during/before birth, her back fetlocks were 'bent' anyway - just like they are if you pick up a foot to clean it our. Front legs are straight out but back hooves are held in a backwards position. It therefore follows that for the first week or more a foal will be walking a bit 'tippy-toe' on those back legs until normal exercise/running around can stretch the back tendons enough to let the heels reach the floor. Much better to have a foal born this way than one with 'lax' tendons, with it's heels and even fetlocks on the floor!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Jenny I agree with anna would rather have tippy toe foals then tendon walking foals... Like Finn is


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Cassie, you are up too early, I hope your foot isn't still playing up


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 5, 2011)

well little lady is doing great ,,,she a very timid girl not like her brother de-ago

the weather here has gone really weird..the last couple of days its been stinking hot now its raining

hows the weather over your way cassie/wings


----------



## cassie (Dec 6, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> well little lady is doing great ,,,she a very timid girl not like her brother de-ago
> 
> the weather here has gone really weird..the last couple of days its been stinking hot now its raining
> 
> hows the weather over your way cassie/wings


its FREEZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they had snow on the mountains!!!!! can you believe that!!!! SNOW IN DECEMBER!!!!



LOL we even had our fire going last night! it has reached above 18 degrees here all day and we will probably light the fire again tonight! Smartie is back in his winter rugs again and my poor girls just have to bear it! they are in their full summer coats!!





is it still hot over your way Jenny? or has it cooled down?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 6, 2011)

the weather has gone mad last couple of days weve been getting 36deg and now we have rain

and a thunder storm



:wacko



no wonder are bodys keep going into shock hot one miniute then cold

and raining the next...wow just got the biggest clap of thunder it shoke the house


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hya jen, finally made it thru the registration process





heres some pics of my phone i took when lady came into the world


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

the day after the night before, im sure theres some giraffe in her bloodline


----------



## Eagle (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome and thank you for the great pics, any chance you could pop round and take a few more. Lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the crazy foaling threads..Fabulous photos of the beautiful new Lady..just look at those gorgeous long legs shes a stunner


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome!!





I saw you 'lurking' yesterday - glad you made it aboard.








Do you have a name - Spacehorse takes a long time to type. LOL!!

Many thanks for the pics - like Renee, I'm hoping you can get us some more soon.......please.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 7, 2011)

spacehorse said:


> the day after the night before, im sure theres some giraffe in her bloodline






hi cuz,,iam glad to see you on here

are thay the only photos you took.i thought you took more

welcome to the nut house



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Welcome and thank you for the great pics, any chance you could pop round and take a few more. Lol






are you trying to tell me something



:rofl i will take some more pic,s





oh i got to see little lady trot out today, man can this girl move she trots like a floating arab

just stunning


----------



## Eagle (Dec 7, 2011)

Jenny you know we love you but photography just isn't your thing



thank goodness your cousin is here to save the day


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully your cousin will be popping round to see you every few days Jenny??????


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 7, 2011)

omg. Lady has the legs for sure.



Love the coloring





Welcome Spacehorse and thanks for the great pics of Lady


----------



## MeganH (Dec 7, 2011)

Little Lady is ALL legs! Can't wait to see her as she grows!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 7, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Hopefully your cousin will be popping round to see you every few days Jenny??????






iam getting a new camera soon got it on lay-buy..



:yes


----------



## cassie (Dec 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Jenny you know we love you but photography just isn't your thing
> 
> 
> 
> thank goodness your cousin is here to save the day


haha this is true LOL but I suppose I can't really talk LOL I'm just as bad! hehe



lucky lodge said:


> iam getting a new camera soon got it on lay-buy..
> 
> 
> 
> :yes


YAY excitement a new camera!!



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

Thankyou all, i will try and get around as often as i can and take more pics. l love spending time with family and animals (not just horses) I have 4 birds, 5 goldfish and two yabbies. I did take a few more pics but little Lady was moving around and came out rather blury.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

my poor baby girl lady had choke this morning....wow did that spin me out





rang the vet straight away and she said bring her in by the time i hook the float up..wich i was running around like a headless chook.....went in the paddock to get them and lady was like normal nursing away

no stuff come out of nose and mouth it was like nothing had happened....rang the vet back and she said

sometimes it clears it self within 20mins.. if it doesnt thats when you take them to the vet...but she didnt tell me that to begin with...but my little girl is fine now thank god..iam just about a vet now with all the drama.s

of had........


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

photos taken today ,,,isnt she beatuiful .if i do say my self



...iam in love with this little girl



:wub



:wub


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 10, 2011)

My goodness, that must have been very frightening for you (and her) Jenny, it is horrid when any horse chokes, let alone a baby! Do you know what she got hold of? Babies of her age are always into everything, but are not capable of chewing properly, simply needing Momma's milk and having the odd experimental nibble at the grass. Has she been trying to eat Saffire's hay or picking up leaves or something. So glad the choke cleared on its own and that she is ok now, bless her.





Those pictures of her are fabulous - she's such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 10, 2011)

Fansattic pics of your little girl. She is a beauty. Glad that the choke cleared up on its own. I also would have been frantic.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 11, 2011)

She is such a pretty little filly



I'm sure you love her!


----------



## cassie (Dec 11, 2011)

she is so lovely Jenny!!

a very very specialy girl!! and I'm sure she will go very far!!



:wub



can't wait to see how she matures!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 11, 2011)

me to ,,,i must take some video of de-ago and lady trotting out ...man thay both move nice... can,t

wait to get them in the show ring


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

yes, we want a video


----------



## MeganH (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, please!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

ah Mrs Wolcott is back! Hi


----------



## cassie (Dec 12, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1323719096[/url]' post='1432925']Yup! I'm back. I had to quit -- not because of the students (although I wish I could say it was), but because of the principal of the Charter School. 3 of my students were found to have brought that famous 1960's weed to school, and gave it to some of the younger children to smoke! So, of course, "to be cool" they proceeded to smoke it and get a bit high!
> 
> The principal -- even with names, contraband, etc., DID NOTHING TO THE STUDENTS! She didn't reprimand them, no suspension....no nothing! Just said they were "learning to make decisions for themselves, and they would eventually learn...."
> 
> ...


Omg Diane! That is terrible how awful!! If kids brought anything like that to any of the schools I went to they would immediately be expelled ! I did go to private schools but I know of public schools doing the exact same! That principal should be sacked in my opinion!!! LolGlad you stood up to it all good on you for quitting! I know it must have been hard but I think you made the right decision



Bwdik hehe


----------



## Wings (Dec 12, 2011)

cassie said:


> Omg Diane! That is terrible how awful!! If kids brought anything like that to any of the schools I went to they would immediately be expelled ! I did go to private schools but I know of public schools doing the exact same! That principal should be sacked in my opinion!!! LolGlad you stood up to it all good on you for quitting! I know it must have been hard but I think you made the right decision
> 
> 
> 
> Bwdik hehe



Ditto here! I was also a private school girl but if I did something like that it would have been public execution, skip the expelling!

That or let my parents deal with me. I think the execution would have been safer





Glad you stood up for your principles against the principal (yes that line amuses me greatly and had to be typed out



)


----------



## MeganH (Dec 12, 2011)

OH MY, Diane! That is awful! It is so scary the things that go on in schools. I hope something happens to that Principal. It is not fair to the students at all. Not safe and not fair. I have been unhappy with my sons school he is in now. There have been several instances where my son was in trouble after he had been bullied because he called the bully a name and someone tattled without telling the whole story and ONLY my son was disciplined. We have had to go up and get them to look into the situations and then my son STILL got in trouble after being bullied. It makes me so mad how they have handled things. These poor kids.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 13, 2011)

Goodness that is dreadful Diane! How on earth are children going to learn right from wrong if the adults in charge do nothing?? World wide, schools seem to have gone to pot nowadays (LOL! just realised what I've written!)

Well done for walking out - good luck with the group you are going to help after the New Year.





Great to have you back!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 14, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Goodness that is dreadful Diane! How on earth are children going to learn right from wrong if the adults in charge do nothing?? World wide, schools seem to have gone to pot nowadays (LOL! just realised what I've written!)
> 
> Well done for walking out - good luck with the group you are going to help after the New Year.
> 
> ...






:rofl Anna that line was so funny. But Seriously Diane, I agree. Well done. The group will will be better off with the help they get from you than in a school that allows that kind of behavior. Glad you are back, we have missed you.


----------

